# Anti-Hunter harassment



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

While goose hunting in a corn field the other day We were shocked to here a womens voice behind us. When I turned around this lady began chewing my a$$ out over the fact that we were killing poor geese. She said all her children were in the house crying and demanded that we leave the area. Now! I tried to explain that we had permission and it was our right to be there, but this lady was nuts. I even went as far as to say "Listen, calm down and ask us to move and we will don't demand us to" She said, Leave Now! Like idiots we began packing up, all the while she stood about 250 yds. away watching. I didn't want to leave but my buddies talked me into it. Best part as we were walking our last load to the trailer in came a monster flock of snows we just stood there and watched. Should have sent my Chessie over to eat her poodle :******:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

If it wasn't her land and I wasn't closer than a quarter mile from her home ,(this legally how far you have to be from an occupied building before you can shoot a gun in ND) there would have been no way I would have left. If she continued the harassment after asking her to leave I would have called the land owner and law enforcement. What she did was totally uncalled for.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

ac700wildcat said:


> If it wasn't her land and I wasn't closer than a quarter mile from her home ,(this legally how far you have to be from an occupied building before you can shoot a gun in ND) there would have been no way I would have left. If she continued the harassment after asking her to leave I would have called the land owner and law enforcement. What she did was totally uncalled for.


Actually, if she didn't own the land you are hunting on, you can be within the 440 yards with permission from the landowner.

I would have kindly told the lady if she didn't leave me alone I would call the sherriff and press harassment charges against her. We can not allow these idiots to get away with this crap! :eyeroll:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

"Hello, Sheriff's department?"


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I thought it was 440yds unless you had permission from the person that owned the occupied building?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

A big concern I have is upsetting a landowners neighbors. These are the people he must live with and listen to everytime they piss and moan over things. I get worried he may say it's easier to simply not allow hunting rather then listen to a nut case. As far as calling the law in. Technicaly it's not harassment until someone physically tries to stop you from hunting or lays a hand on you. They can stand right next to you in the field and talk all day flaring every bird that comes in. It's a fine line and some know how to play it. I will be back in that spot this weekend and I will act as if I hear nothing see how long she stands there when we start throwing cans up in the air and shooting them. she won the other day and that's not good now she'll run out after everyone.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

A guy would like to go "Listen, Lady, there are three ways I could be persuaded to leave this field: if the law's on your side, which it's not, if you persuaded me by asking nicely enough, which you didn't, and by intimidation, which since only one of us has a gun, I'm going to say that's not in your favor either" or just a simple "They'll get over it" and go back to hunting.

Obviously this isn't something I'd actually advise... You probably handled it right, considering it wasn't your land... However, if it were my own land I was hunting on I'd be half-tempted to tell her to close the drapes because I'm going to be out there hunting every day that I don't work for as long as the season runs...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If shes sucessful at driving you off the land for hunting what would be the difference if the landowner decided not to allow hunting.

I would ask him if she decides whats happens on HIS land or he does, appeal to his machismo :wink: . Very few land owners want anyone esle dictating what happens on their land,especially if they OKed it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Cut.....

It is not that fine of a line. She was in the wrong and there has been cases that people have been ticketed. On the Mississippi River in WI a few years back. A guy would drive by duck hunters with his boat through out the day.....he got nailed for hunter harassment. He had just as much right to be out boating...but his activities hindered or harassed another's activities.

So here are somethings on your side:
1. Does she have permission to be on that land?
2. Is she inturputing or harassing you of your enjoyment.

Before you go back....Talk with the land owner and tell him what happened. Like others have stated he might not like a neighbor telling him what to do with his land. I would also call your local game warden and let him know of the situation. Then keep his number handy.

Because this lady will do this every time anyone is out there.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Mark 1 for the anti-hunting saga.
:eyeroll:

The landowner withdrawals permission or you leave because a woman dictates you to leave out of ignorance to rights and regulations. Either way you aren't hunting, but giving in without rebute to anti-hunting sentiment is a loss for all of us who hunt. Harassment does not require physical contact. Her simply being there impeding your routine with aggressive demands can be construed as harassment and I do believe trespassing can be noted as well eh, if that is not her property. I would have to say she was rather pompous to stand their watching you pick up, she couldn't have been too concerned about getting back to her crying kids. If you had the right to be there and were hunting within the regulations, it unfortunate that you left because you positively affirmed her actions as right. She will probably take it upon her self to run every other sportsman off as well.

If only all you husbands and boyfriends would cower so quickly to our demands and tirades about other things. :wink:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

ac700wildcat said:


> I thought it was 440yds unless you had permission from the person that owned the occupied building?


No!

As long as you have permission from the landowner to hunt on his property, you can hunt within 440 yards of an occupied building. For example, if person A owns a house 200 yards from person B's property line, you can hunt on person B's property with person B's permission. You do not need person A's permission, however it would be courtious to let person A know that you will be hunting there.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Cut em,

I think you handled it well the first time around. If you chose to escalate the situation and it got out of control you, the situation, etc would have wound up on the evening news or in the newspaper. That would have been significantly worse for you and fellow hunters.

Next time however you can be more prepared for this. As mentioned, be proactive with the landowner. Chances are if she reacted this way towards you, she is not his favorite neighbor anyways. Also, contact the warden and yes have his number ready when you are in the field. If you are prepared to handle it she won't have a leg to stand on.

Good luck..


----------



## ECassND (Dec 28, 2008)

Maybe even call the game warden in advance, maybe he can be in the area. 8)


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would call the sheriff today, right now in fact if you had the time. She has no right to do this, hunting rules and regulations are set by your state's legislature and governor, not just game and fish or dnr or whatever NY calls it. Everyone here is right, she will just get more brazen with her efforts.

As for her kids, if she was any sort of parent at all she would not let her kids watch this if it bothered them or her. These are the same jerks who blame the tv networks because their kids are screwups.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Good advice already. Definately talk to the land owner and let him know about her. Maybe next time if she comes out there saying her kids are tramatized, maybe offer to help her explain to them where their hamburgers, bacon and chicken nuggets come from. :wink: Maybe ask her how she enjoys her leather tennis shoes, and help explain where the leather comes from. Freakin anti hunters. uke:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Also check into your state laws.

North Dakota for example has a law that makes it illegal to impede a legally conducted hunt. So, if NY has a similar law, you could have her arrested. So, if you had legal permission to be there, and season was open, YOU could have HER arrested.

Personaly, I would have called law enforcement while holding my ground.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I work for the NYS DEC and therefore must try to set an example of the good sportsman. Believe me, 25 officers heard my story and agreed with what you guys are saying. In our state it's 500 feet from a house, we were all of 900' and had our backs to her house. I don't like to make waves just leave me and my dog alone and let us hunt. On occasion I will invite a couple friends along to enjoy this sport. I like the idea of talking to the landowner and mentioning the fact that I was told to leave his property! Over this weekend I will do just that!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I would have asked her where she went wrong raising her kids if they are being such wussies.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Let us know how you turn out....


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

the funniest is when people who dont own the land and are road hunting chew you out for being on YOUR land. this fall a road hunter got in my face saying im stealing his birds lol.


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

cut'em said:


> Should have sent my Chessie over to eat her poodle :ticked:


Or her kids.


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> ac700wildcat said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was 440yds unless you had permission from the person that owned the occupied building?
> ...


You are, of course, correct. It is not uncommon to encounter landowners who like to use this rule to try to intimidate hunters, though. Encountered one landowner this year who came running out of his house as my son and I got out of our truck to hunt land across the road from him (that we had written permission to hunt).

I asked him what point he considered to be 440 yards from his house and we walked with empty shotguns until we got to that point. So maybe he was successful in intimidating me but sometimes it is better to not get into a conflict.  In the case under discussion here, I might have moved the additional distance, if feasible, but I would not have left the field.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

USAlx50 said:


> I would have asked her where she went wrong raising her kids if they are being such wussies.


I love that and it's so true.


----------

